# IR Resources



## twizzle (Jan 29, 2013)

I have been thrown into the deep dark sea that is the world of interventional radiology. My manager would like us to buy a really useful resource, one that will give us the best information in the best format so as to make it as understandable as possible. We do have a very good IR coder on site but she is unable to devote too much time and I really only want to have her check my work initially. So, what resource do you recommend? I know Zhealth have some guides but they are really expensive. Do you think these are the best in terms of quality and value or is there something else that stands out?
I'd really appreciate your advice.


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Jan 30, 2013)

wassock said:


> I have been thrown into the deep dark sea that is the world of interventional radiology. My manager would like us to buy a really useful resource, one that will give us the best information in the best format so as to make it as understandable as possible. We do have a very good IR coder on site but she is unable to devote too much time and I really only want to have her check my work initially. So, what resource do you recommend? I know Zhealth have some guides but they are really expensive. Do you think these are the best in terms of quality and value or is there something else that stands out?
> I'd really appreciate your advice.



I think Z-Health is the best, then MedLearn would be the next best choice.  Z-health explains the use of the codes, but as you said, it is expensive.  With MedLearn's books, they give you very good highlights of coding, as when what codes do go with what procedure.
HTH,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## donnajrichmond (Jan 30, 2013)

Jim Pawloski said:


> I think Z-Health is the best, then MedLearn would be the next best choice.  Z-health explains the use of the codes, but as you said, it is expensive.  With MedLearn's books, they give you very good highlights of coding, as when what codes do go with what procedure.
> HTH,
> Jim Pawloski, CIRCC



Thanks Jim for the MedLearn plug!  This gives me a chance to see what people would like in an IR book.  Our original IR book (which we will continue) was about the first IR coding book out.  If you've ever wondered about the size, it was designed to fit in the doctor's lab coat.  It was assumed at the beginning of IR that doctors would be doing the coding for IR since it was so complicated.  So, the book lists different procedure components and what codes to use.  As we all know though, mostly the docs don't code.
We are talking about doing a book more for non-clinical coders.  So, what would you like to see?  What's missing from other IR books?


----------



## twizzle (Jan 30, 2013)

Jim Pawloski said:


> I think Z-Health is the best, then MedLearn would be the next best choice.  Z-health explains the use of the codes, but as you said, it is expensive.  With MedLearn's books, they give you very good highlights of coding, as when what codes do go with what procedure.
> HTH,
> Jim Pawloski, CIRCC



I appreciate the feedback. However, having just spoken to our IR expert, she says the Medlearn book contains several errors relating to catheter placement codes. She has contacted them several times and never received any response. It looks like Z-Health is where we're going.


----------



## sue37412 (Jan 31, 2013)

I think you should look into Medical Asset Management. They have good illustrations and they don't charge as much as Dr Z. They also had the first certification for Interventional Coding.


----------



## ciphermed (Jan 31, 2013)

I've been using Dr Z's for a few years now...I prefer the ZHealth Publishing products. The instructions and diagrams are usually very detailed and relatively easy to follow for even the most difficult IRD procedures. I have tried MedLearn, however prefer the content and layout of Dr Z's, it's also available via certain encoder packages as an add on feature.
Hope this helps,
A.McCallum CIRCC


----------



## BJTRAISTER (Feb 5, 2013)

I have the ZHealth charts - which have the catheter selection codes on them, I purchased these when I was taking my CIRCC exam and they were worth every penny.  The ZHealth IR book is a wonderful resource as well - but if you're really only looking for the catheter selection codes then the charts are the way to go.

Betty Jo Traister, CIRCC, CPC, RCC


----------



## EikaMTGQueen (Feb 5, 2013)

I also use DR.Z charts and books. The SIR book is really good too. I dont think they have made a 2013 one yet, but they have really good illustrations in there too.

I agree with Medlearn they are some mistakes in that book too. Catheter placements are wrong in there but the diagrahms are good too.

Erica Ross CIRCC, RCC


----------



## twizzle (Feb 5, 2013)

*IR resources*

Thanks to everyone for their input. The company is purchasing the Dr Z IR book and charts.


----------



## cbing (Feb 19, 2013)

I would be interested to know specifically what errors have been found in the Medlearn book?

Corinna Bing, CPC, RCC, CIRCC


----------



## twizzle (Feb 19, 2013)

I will find out from our senior IR coder although we are involved in a big project at the moment and it may be several weeks before I get back to you.


----------



## cbing (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks, that would be great.


----------

